# American Flyer 314AW Whistle Control Hook-up



## artrep1

I just joined the forum and hope someone can help with a wiring problem. Several years ago I bought an American Flyer 1950 314AW steam locomotive with the famed whistle control box - all in like new condition. Never had a reason to hook it up on my layout as I had enough whistles, diesel horns, etc. to use. The whistle control box has (3) wires - (2) yellow & (1) green. I was told by someone that the green wire goes to the track clip opposite the base post. One yellow wire goes to the 7-15V on the transformer and the other yellow wire to the 15V on the transformer. I hooked it up and get a buzzing sound from the tender and when I move the switch back and forth the locomotive starts to run. Something is obviously wrong with the hook-up. Can someone help with the correct wiring - would really like to hear what that whistle sounds like!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

While the wiring sounds correct, a quick look at the wiring diagram shows that one of those controller wires should be white, not two yellow ones. My guess is one of them is simply yellowed over time. Then again, I'm not so sure it would make a difference if you switch them.

If all you get is a buzzing, the whistle may need some servicing.


----------



## artrep1

Thanks for your help! You are right - I think the white wire has yellowed with age. I noticed on the diagram you sent that the whistle unit can be oiled - I'll try that and see if it helps!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Have you noticed the note on the instructions??? No wiring between the 7-15 volt transformer post to the track terminal. All wiring from this transformer post must go to the whistle control. Just wanted to make sure you saw that note.


----------



## artrep1

Yes, I did notice that and disconnected all other wires going to the 7-15 V on the transformer + (2) track trips. With the 314AW in neutral I finally heard the whistle - great sound! However, when I throw the switch again the locomotive runs forward with the whistle blowing. Stop the switch, throw again and the locomotive runs in reverse. So effectively the whistle controller is now running the train. That is strange! Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

It sounds as if the whistle controller is somehow changing the direction through the reverse unit. Why it would do that is beyond me....I do not have one of these engines but it is on my wish list. Maybe I should consider removing it??

If you are familiar with the reverse unit, there is a lever extending from the bottom of the tender (at least I think that is where it is on this engine -- or it may be in the boiler with the lever extending through the top) that lever will lock the unit in whatever position it currently resides. Continue to play with it until it is running forward, then lock the reverse unit by pushing the lever in the only direction it can move. If done correctly, that should lock it in a forward only direction until you unlock it by moving the lever back. Perhaps then it will work properly?? Except only in forward......

Do you have any control with the transformer throttle??

Anybody else out there have some help for this issue??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Those instructions I posted seem to address this issue right before the "Oiling the Whistle Unit" section. However, they do not adequately address the problem or offer any resolution.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here is the only other info I could find but it may not be referring to this particular type of whistle....


----------



## artrep1

Hi Don - Again, thanks for dealing with all my questions! When I get time I'll check out the reverse unit and see if that does anything. No, I have no control over the transformer throttle - the whistle controller completely runs the locomotive - forward, neutral, reverse with the whistle blowing. I will admit that the locomotive does run slower and the whistle is somewhat weak while the train is running in forward or reverse. While in neutral the whistle is much "louder."


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here are two pages of info from Tom Barker's book that explains the use of the 314AW whistle and control. Unfortunately, it also does not cover any issues like you are experiencing.


----------



## artrep1

Hi Don - Thanks for this information! Looks like I have some studying to do!
I'll let you know what happens when I get a chance to check everything out.
Maybe in the meantime someone who has this hooked up on their layout will have some insight.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Yes, that's what I'm hoping too. I'd like to get one of these someday. But if they are a pain to work with, I may change my mind.


----------



## artrep1

Good news! I figured out the problem - I am using an AF dual transformer on this part of the layout for two main lines. When I hooked everything up again I noticed that there was an extra wire connected to the 17V post on one side of the transformer. I disconnected it and finally got the 314AW to run off the transformer and now it works with the controller! I'm not sure why that wire would affect anything but at some point I'll trace it under the platform to see where it goes - probably to one of the many accessories. I also oiled the wicks in the tender. The only bummer is that you do need to disconnect wires to use the whistle controller - especially if you have a complex layout like I do. So...
now you can put the 314AW back on your wish list!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Glad you got it figured out....I never took it off my wish list. I really do want one.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I finally was able to cross the 314AW as I picked one up in York a week or so ago. Now I need to figure out the wiring like "artrep1" did.

I wired it according to the diagram, so I thought. But while the engine is running, each time I push the whistle control lever, the engine abruptly slows to a crawl or even stops and I get no sound. As soon as I release it the engine runs normally. I disconnected all wires from the two track terminals in my layout at the transformer so they would not compromise the wiring as pointed out in the diagram. Then I installed one terminal for this test, with only the wires showing in the diagram, and connected them accordingly at the transformer as directed. Anyone have thoughts as to why it will not function properly?? I hate to think I spent the money for this in supposed working condition then find I have to service it.


----------



## kix662003

I have Whistling Billboard No. 566, and a whistle makes a big difference!


----------



## artrep1

Hi Don - That is a bummer! It appears that you are doing everything correctly. You were a lot of help in getting mine working correctly and I'm sure it has something to do with the wiring. Again, this is the hook-up I used - white wire to 7-15V terminal on transformer, green wire to track trip connection opposite base post, yellow wire to 15V terminal on transformer. Hopefully you don't need to have it serviced!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I assume the base connection on the track terminal goes to the transformer base connection? I am attempting to use a dual transformer #12B here, but nothing is connected to the other set of terminals, except maybe some lights and accessories.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Kix -- I have that one too. It does make a big difference. I've heard your on the videos, but it sounds much better than mine. Mine rumbles a lot getting up to speed. Perhaps servicing is due, maybe check for play in the armature, etc. or just give it a good lube.
Or it might even be loose in the housing -- gotta find time to do all this stuff!!


----------



## artrep1

Hi Don - Yes, base post on track clip to base post on transformer. See my earlier post where I discovered that I needed to disconnect a wire that was connected to the 17V post on the transformer. I'm also using a dual control transformer - try it - maybe that will help!
Cliff


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

What a crazy way to get a whistle working. If I am ever successul, how would someone use this in a complicated layout with all those extra connections?? I'll give it a try again tonight.


----------



## artrep1

Hi Don - I thought exactly the same thing! And I do have a complicated layout!
Cliff


----------



## gdnsteam309

*Any updated wiring fixes for the AF 314AW Whistle Control Box*

Hi, I'm a newby to this forum & recently purchased a 314AW Loco & Tender & also have the black oval Whistle Control Box. I've found the same instructions as mentioned in this forum but haven't seen any further updates on this subject & wanted to be prepared, once I receive the loco & tender. I did notice a Part1 & Part2 YouTube video showing the use of the Whistle Control Box while running the 314AW (sounds pretty cool) along with some great comments following each video that you all might be interested in. The YouTube member that posted the video's doesn't mention how he hooked up the wiring or what type of transformer (AF 18B, AF 30B or possible a Lionel ZW) he used. I have posted a comment after his video #2, about this & do reference this particular forum topic. Hopefully we can get some answers. Here are the YouTube video links. Looking forward to a response to this post. 


http://youtu.be/rTFrWr9cuZc
http://youtu.be/S7wS32QqjoA


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

For those interested, I've spoken to Tom Barker who has written a wonderful Service Guide for Flyer, now in its Third Edition, with another in the works. He has come up with a whistle control that can be built using some inexpensive pieces purchased online at Electronic Stores -- he and I both used Radio Shack for our supply, although mine is still in the box waiting for me to find time. Sadly, they are no longer reliable as many stores are closing, but other parts places online have the same items. By changing some of the variations and specs of the components, he got the whistle to work extremely well, with great sound and no slowing of the train which has been the issue with the black box original control. I will check to see if I still have a copy of the list of components and instructions for posting here.


----------



## gdnsteam309

Thanks Don, I have Tom Barker's 3rd. Edition & have emailed him also. He's a walking encyclopedia on Gilbert & American Flyer. I just might try to suggested improvement if my 314AW Whistle Control Box behaves badly.


----------



## PhoebeSnow

I wish my 325AC Hudson whistle sounded the 314 AW instead of a sick door buzzer. Air Chime Whistle - what a misnomer.


----------



## gdnsteam309

Update: Phil Huon who posted both video's, replied with some additional comments on his video #2 about his hookup. Also, as I mentioned to him, does anyone know how to safely remove the bottom of 314AW Control Box....as I have the same yellowing issue going on & I can't determine which wire is yellow & which is white. Age does take it's toll...lol. Thanks, Gary


----------



## gdnsteam309

Oops, here again is the #2 Youtube video link that I was referring to:
http://youtu.be/S7wS32QqjoA


----------



## [email protected]

Many thanks to Nuttin But Flyer for the posts on 314AW whistle control repair/build/service info. Just what I needed.


----------



## SF Gal

This thread is old but still keeps giving!
I saved all the info to my laptop.
I have my Grandmas 1949 314AW I plan to keep as good as new. 









So cool to have info found in this thread, many thanks to all who contributed!


----------



## AmFlyer

That is the nicest 314AW I have seen.


----------

